# Baby boers help!



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

Well one of my boers had a little girl yesterday and she stopped nursing this morning. Now I have been trying to do everything I can to help her and nothing is working. I lost one kid last Sunday along with its mom and sister. My wife is going crazy losing all if these babies.

Please help


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

More info would help us, is kid hunched over? Did she stop or is her dam not feeding her?
You can tie her up short, guide kid to teat. You might have to lift mama's rear leg off the ground.
If kid is cold her body temp needs to be 100 before she eats. If her mouth is not toasty warm you are going to warm her up. We'll give you the info soon as we hear back if needed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what to do if kid is cold, shivering or hunched over.
Bring her in the house, put her in a heavy duty garbage bag with her head out.
Immerse in hot water, as hot as you can stand it; keeping head above water.
Massage massage massage. Add more hot. This might take a good hour or so.
Then place her in a sturdy box with heating pad, cover with towels.
When temp at least 100 she can have mommas warm colostrum. I milk it into a sleeve, draw it up into 3 or 6 cc syringe & slowly squirt in corner of mouth.
Depending on how long she's been cold this might not work; cold kids are almost dead ones.


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

She was hunched earlier today. Now she ca t stand up. I threw a towel in the dryer and tried to warm her up like that. Now she is laying lifeless on the ground. Cries every now and then. Should I try to tune feed her..... I can't stand to loose my 4th in a week!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, tube her. But she's still going to need the hot water immersion.


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

93.7!!!!!! Holy cow! I think I'm in trouble. I'm soaking her now


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

96.5.........bag leaked. Now using hair dryer


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Her temp. is slowly rising so that's good. You don't want it raising too fast or she could go into anaphylactic shock. Keeping you in prayers!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok keep masaging. Turn over. Get her dry as you can & submerge again. You can double up on the garbage bag.


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

She's at 98.3 What's my target before I can feed her? I read on here not to feed when temp is below 100??????


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd give her 2 more. cOME ON LITTLE GIRL!


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm trying and I can't thank you enough nancy. Have to laugh for just a moment.......trash bags, water, towels hair dryer, ky, thermometer scattered all over kitchen.......


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

Do I want to feed her electrolytes or mamaAs milk first? Or should I skip everything and go to store and get tube so I can tube feed her? Tractor supply closers in 50 minutes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she dehydrated??? if not then milk, if you lost your chance for getting the tube for feeding then get a bottle with a large hole nipple and kinda force feed her, use your common sense not to drown her. I have never tubed and dont know how but have done it this way before and have not killed any.....I wonder what happened for her to go down hill, does she have the runs or anything?


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

I found her snuggling up beside the metal water trough today when I got home and she was kind of trapped so my guess is she got chilled snuggling next to a metal trough with cold water. She is now at 99.1


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well to be honest that better then the 100 other things that could have made her temp drop. You are doing a great job with her by the way


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

Ugh now 97.3.........


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It can take a little bit to get her temp regulated and holding on her own. Keep doing what you're doing. We're pulling for you little one!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her own dam's colostrum cant be beat. 
Get her on a heating pad with towels, even just hold her close to your body.
We wont worry about any runs or anything else right now, lets get that temp up & her stabilized so she can eat.:wink:


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

Well she just drank about 1/2 oz.  still working on her.........99.5.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WONDERFUL, GREAT job!!ray:


----------



## Jaesont (Dec 9, 2012)

2oz!!! And yawning, holding her head up....... Am I almost out of the woods? What should I do now?

Thank you nancy, you saved her! Praise God for your expertise.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Keep her warm. Heat lamps work well for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey YOU did all the work!  Such great news!
Yes heatlamp if you're comfortable using one.
Or hot water bottles & straw in a box turned on it's side. Make sure there are no drafts.
When she starts fighting you it's time to go back out.
Just be sure she holds her temp before you do.
I'd pack a generous amount of straw around that water container as a buffer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jaesont said:


> I'm trying and I can't thank you enough nancy. Have to laugh for just a moment.......trash bags, water, towels hair dryer, ky, thermometer scattered all over kitchen.......


Glad you could laugh for a moment, that was the perfect description of a war zone when youre fighting for a life.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

By the time I saw this I might be too late in the game so to speak but yes..keep warming her..and get her on her tummy not her side..hold her up if need be...Back legs tucked under front legs out front and cradle her head with your hand....you can make a tent over her with a towel or blanket and keep the hot air coming...message briskly...make sure once her temp is up you give her warm colostrum if you have it..milk it from mom if she still has some..it offers more calories and also helps get the poo going..even if its no longer viable for antibodies......My prayers are with you...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo..good Job !!! Oh its always so scary ..but something seems to kick in and you no longer thing..you just do...: )..Glad to read she is doing well...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job on the baby! If you have a moment you should look in on mom now if you haven't been. Check her and make sure her udder is ok and milk out a bit if necessary. Don't want her getting too tight and painful or she might not let baby nurse when she comes back. Also, she is surely stressed about "loosing" her kid, might need a bit of extra care. I'll be praying for you guys!


----------

